# Ariens 927LE



## Steve70 (Nov 12, 2018)

I can't seem to find any threads on this particular machine? My son just bought a 2009 one of these from a local Ariens dealer we know well. It belonged to an elderly guy (80s) we also know. The guy traded it on a new one. The dealer went through it and put a new friction disc in. It's literally like new! The muffler is hardly tarnished from use. The diff lock system on there is new to me, but works exactly as intended

He paid $470 for it. It's a little overkill for where he now lives...Madison, WI.....but it's tough for us UP guys to go small on snowblowers. :smile2:

Anybody know anything about this particular model?


----------



## bigredmf (Jan 16, 2018)

Let’s see the 9***** Model number and serial number

Not sure if this model may benefit from a dual auger pulley and drive external seal plate.

It may have them already and could be easily verified by pulling the pulley cover

Red


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve70 (Nov 12, 2018)

Thanks. The machine is 300 miles from here and has yet to be used.  I know for a fact he won't put anything extra into it unless it breaks. It will see very limited use given the minor snowfall there.

We're going down there next Friday for a couple days. Lots of family stuff going on while there. Where are the numbers located you're referring to? I'll try and get them...maybe pull the cover too 

Were these machines prone to any problems? Or should I ask:why your potential recommendations?


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

921005 it already has dual belt setup stock


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Steve70 said:


> I can't seem to find any threads on this particular machine? My son just bought a 2009 one of these from a local Ariens dealer we know well. It belonged to an elderly guy (80s) we also know. The guy traded it on a new one. The dealer went through it and put a new friction disc in. It's literally like new! The muffler is hardly tarnished from use. The diff lock system on there is new to me, but works exactly as intended
> 
> He paid $470 for it. It's a little overkill for where he now lives...Madison, WI.....but it's tough for us UP guys to go small on snowblowers. :smile2:
> 
> Anybody know anything about this particular model?


Looks like its got more "breaking in" to do!!!


----------



## Steve70 (Nov 12, 2018)

aldfam4 said:


> Looks like its got more "breaking in" to do!!!



We would have been content with a 24, but the dealer said this was one of cleanest he'd taken in for a while...and then we knew who had it. i'm guessing he only cleaned his sidewalk with it.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Steve70 said:


> We would have been content with a 24, but the dealer said this was one of cleanest he'd taken in for a while...and then we knew who had it. i'm guessing he only cleaned his sidewalk with it.



some have had issues with the trigger steering crapping out


iam looking for a 926le for my lil blower it has same bucket and rakes as the pro series 23.5 tall 16 inch rakes
could put auto turn in that and drop a 414cc motor on it 
i almost had 1 for 50 bucks but someone offered 75 and i lost it grrr


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I think you did very well. Congrats.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

I agree a good buy if its mint


----------



## Steve70 (Nov 12, 2018)

1132le said:


> I agree a good buy if its mint


Might even have some nubs on the tires  It's the cleanest 9 year old machine I've ever seen


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I have the one model up the 1027LE with a chute control levers (turns it and one for up and down) and it’s been a good machine, my wheel lock rusted itself to death so I put the auto turn kit in it but if he keeps the parts well greased it should last well but you need to keep it greased.


----------



## Steve70 (Nov 12, 2018)

Dauntae said:


> I have the one model up the 1027LE with a chute control levers (turns it and one for up and down) and it’s been a good machine, my wheel lock rusted itself to death so I put the auto turn kit in it but if he keeps the parts well greased it should last well but you need to keep it greased.


Are there zerks in there for this diff set up?


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

No, here is a pic of what is in there now, When locked in the deeper teeth it’s locked, When it locks into the shallow teeth holding it apart it frees up the wheel. Just grease the gear and in summer part of the axle slides off and grease that and it should last for him.


----------

